# Electronic photo frame



## babydays (22 Oct 2005)

I'm looking for a kind of digital/electronic photos viewer that I once saw when passing through an airport. It looks like an ordinary photo frame but you can load up your digital photos onto it and it displays them in rotation (or whichever way you choose). 

I was looking on pixmania but the closest I could find was  

essentially an expensive photo viewer.

Anyone know what I'm talking about - or seen where to get one?


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Oct 2005)

That looks like one helluva expensive gadget for browsing your pix on a tiddly little screen... (3.8" diagonal?)  

What would you use it for?


----------



## babydays (22 Oct 2005)

Yes, madly expensive. The one I saw I thought was for around E100 or maybe  a bit more. 

It was an alternative to a standard photo frame that could show photos as a slide show - so, yes, you wouldn't want to pay much more for it. 

I'm not even sure which airport I saw it in. I posted this message 'cos my father-in-law is visiting at the mo' and we were talking about tech stuff and he mentioned it as well as something he saw in the past and wants to get a hold off. He also had the recollection of that price range.


----------



## babydays (22 Oct 2005)

Just to clarify - the pixmania offering is not what I was looking for but the closest I could find on-line. The thing I'm looking for is simply like a rather large photo frame that you put on your mantelpiece and it presents your various digital photos as a pre-programmed slide show.


----------



## babydays (22 Oct 2005)

found one - http://www.meritline.com/digital-photo-album-mp3-lcd.html


----------



## BL65 (22 Oct 2005)

Just an idea - you can use photos on your hard drive as your screen saver. It  displays the photos in a random order. I now put a copy of every photo i take into this folder - must be hundreds now. Kids love it - especially the random order in which they appear. Holiday photos appear invariably followed by the comment " hey, i rememebr that ..............."


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Oct 2005)

What a good idea.


----------



## vontrapp (24 Oct 2005)

Amazon has a large selection of digital photo frames with reviews. A  returned a lot of hits also. And this is the first time I've heard about such a gadget - AAM again enriches my life!


----------



## MonsieurBond (24 Oct 2005)

babydays said:
			
		

> found one - http://www.meritline.com/digital-photo-album-mp3-lcd.html



Nokia do one of these as well - the , which is optimised for Nokia phones - you transfer the images from the phone.

 However, I understand the the battery life is not great and the resolution is poor - only VGA. Also the image is not as sharp as a photo (of course) and can not be viewed from a wide angle (being older LCD technology)

 I could not figure out from the review of the item below if it suffers from the same disadvantages.


----------



## ontour (14 Dec 2006)

Has anyone bought one of these electronic photo frames recently or seen any good offers for them online?

Any recommendations or warnings on brands would be appreciated !


----------



## polo9n (14 Dec 2006)

hey dude, i saw them for sale in Dixon around €120, good to impress the in-laws though!


----------



## philboy (14 Dec 2006)

Haven't used them but Komplett.ie doesn't seem to have any good offers. They range in price from €90 up to €280 on Pixmania. . You will still get it in time for xmas if you order in the next 2 days. 

Ensure that you're format is supported & check the accessories included secition if you want extras like a remote control etc...

The telefunken 7" looks nice to me.


----------



## Fingalian (14 Dec 2006)

Great gadgets, who wants to be sitting huddled around a laptop looking at photos when you can load the photos on to one of these.
Loads of them on Ebay, bought two recently from a seller in Hong Kong. Both were under 20 euro. The better one has slots for SD/USB/MMC cards and a remote control, cheaper one only has an SD slot. Shipping by DHL cost me 50 Euro though.....still.. saved a few bob. As one of the earlier posters said you can do a loop slide show and set the interval to 5/10/30 secs 1/5/10 mins (good for dinner parties, family gatherings) or just have it display a different favourite photo each day.


----------



## MonsieurBond (14 Dec 2006)

Fingalian said:


> Great gadgets, who wants to be sitting huddled around a laptop looking at photos when you can load the photos on to one of these.
> Loads of them on Ebay, bought two recently from a seller in Hong Kong. Both were under 20 euro. The better one has slots for SD/USB/MMC cards and a remote control, cheaper one only has an SD slot. Shipping by DHL cost me 50 Euro though.....still.. saved a few bob. As one of the earlier posters said you can do a loop slide show and set the interval to 5/10/30 secs 1/5/10 mins (good for dinner parties, family gatherings) or just have it display a different favourite photo each day.



20 squid sounds simply too good to be true. What's the resolution?

The Philips ones - as mentioned on Pixmania/Komplett below - are very good but pricey.

The most significant disadvantage is that they really need to be plugged in all the time as the battery life is very short.


----------



## breener (15 Dec 2006)

Dunnes have 1 at the Mo' for E99.


----------



## pnh (15 Dec 2006)

Aldi doing and 8in one next Thurs for 129.99


----------



## ontour (15 Dec 2006)

great feedback.. much appreciated !


----------



## Fingalian (15 Dec 2006)

MonsieurBond said:


> 20 squid sounds simply too good to be true. What's the resolution?
> 
> The Philips ones - as mentioned on Pixmania/Komplett below - are very good but pricey.
> 
> The most significant disadvantage is that they really need to be plugged in all the time as the battery life is very short.


 

480x234

a quick peruse for something similar in Pixmania ands I see a Telefunken 7'' for €142 !  mine are mains powers which is a bit of a drawback as they need to be near a socket.


----------



## eggerb (22 Mar 2007)

Came across this site recently:[broken link removed] - it has a wide range of attractive picture frames (including 'wooden' ones) - 7"s €58 to 10"s - €162. Does anybody have any experience of dealing with this website?


----------



## eggerb (22 Mar 2007)

eggerb said:


> ...including 'wooden' ones


Asked them if this is 'real' wood. Their reply: It is polished real wood. We have the acrylic ones, if you look for something close to plastic.


----------



## Rebelette (23 Mar 2007)

Saw them in Harvey Norman recently...


----------



## r0nn13 (24 Mar 2007)

have a look at this http://svp.co.uk/products-solo.php?pid=1751

I buy stuff from this place on a regular basis, and i recommend them to everyone. They have a few of these frames so search for "photo frame"...


----------



## eggerb (26 Mar 2007)

Cheers r0nn13. I'll check that out ..


----------



## Z100 (26 Mar 2007)

Know nothing about these things but got an email ad from Pixmania for a deal on this 

MUSTEK 8" Digital Photo Frame PF-D800, E149.61

"The PF-D800 digital photo frame is a very user-friendly and dynamic support for you to enjoy your photos on. It has an 8" colour screen as well as a memory card reader compatible with SD, MMC, MemoryStick, MemoryStick Pro, MemoryStick Duo and CompactFlash formats. With the PF-D800, you have complete control over your slideshow with viewing modes, different time intervals and a large palette of transition effects. On the connection side, the PF-D800 comes with an audio-video output so that you can hook it up to your television."

Their full list is . 


How do they look?


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Jun 2007)

Hi

Looking for one of these but not with an ac adapter as want to put it somewhere there is no socket near

Saw a few around town in Pixels and other camera shops I never knew they were so expensive

Anyone got any other recommendations and were to buy even online ?

Ta


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2007)

In case it's of any interest _Aldi _are doing one of these frames soon.


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Jun 2007)

Well have to bribe the missus to get one of these on Thursday up early but dont think there will be a queue


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2007)

The good thing about _Aldi _(like _Lidl _and _Argos _etc.) is that if the goods don't suit then you can bring them back within 30 days (_Aldi/Lidl_)/16 (?) days (_Argos_) for a refund once everything (including packaging) is intact and you have your receipt.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Jun 2007)

Interesting to note the drop in prices/rise in specs since this thread was started back in October 2005. The OP had asked about a <4" viewer costing over $150 — now, for less than half that price, Aldi are offering  a 7" one with USB 2.0 connection, multi-card reader, built-in speakers and remote control included. Oh, and it plays music and movies, too!


----------



## z109 (25 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Interesting to note the drop in prices/rise in specs since this thread was started back in October 2005. The OP had asked about a <4" viewer costing over $150 — now, for less than half that price, Aldi are offering  a 7" one with USB 2.0 connection, multi-card reader, built-in speakers and remote control included. Oh, and it plays music and movies, too!


It is, in fact, a very small television?!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> It is, in fact, a very small television?!


No - no tuner or convenient _A/V _input.


----------



## IrishGunner (28 Jun 2007)

Got this today an pretty happy with it Mrs Gunner joined the Q just after 8 ish 6 people in front mainly buying digital camera

There are 3 changeable frames white, black and silver. Plays music but have not tested this out. Plays Mpeg4 films but have not converted any yet

Happy enough with it and the plug cable is long enough


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## carpedeum (8 Nov 2007)

I'm still waiting for a good WiFi enabled electronic picture frame to emerge in the market. In theory, I want to stick it on a wall, say in my front room, and seemlessly download pics from a PC/server elsewhere in the house.

I just don't want another set of cables clogging up the room. Already have a scanner, surround sound woofer and speakers, printer, webcam, external  backup drives etc and then at different times of the day there are also various family MP3 and cameras connected to the main PC.

*Anyone know of any developments in WiFi frames?*


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2007)

?


----------



## z103 (8 Nov 2007)

> Anyone know of any developments in WiFi frames?



Isn't life complicated enough ?


----------



## RMCF (8 Nov 2007)

For me still too expensive for what they do.

But searching Argos UK they do seem to have some good deals of some brands at present - plenty of half price ones in there, and I assume that RoI Argos would do the same deals?


----------



## Rebelette (9 Nov 2007)

Lidl have one next week..


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

Rebelette said:


> Lidl have one next week..


Er, yeah...


ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Nov 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> It is, in fact, a very small television?!


No, as ClubMan says, no tuner or _A/V _input. However, in the same week Lidl are also selling a portable 7" [broken link removed] that is DivX-compatible and has USB and SD/MMC/MS memory card slots. All for £75 in the old money. Now that's a knacky kind of a yoke, as a certain boring old frat used to say...


----------



## moondance (12 Nov 2007)

Looking for one of these digital photo frames for a Christmas present. Don't want to get a Lidl or Aldi one as it doesn't look good as a present! Snobbery maybe but if it was for myself then I wouldn't mind!  So anyone know where online is the best value, had a look at pixmania but just wondering if there are any other good websites?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2007)

moondance said:


> Looking for one of these digital photo frames for a Christmas present. Don't want to get a Lidl or Aldi one as it doesn't look good as a present!


How are they going to know that it's _Lidl/Aldi _and why does it matter (snobbery aside)?


----------



## Carmel (16 Nov 2007)

I want to buy a digital photo frame for my Dad for Christmas. It seems that most of them take a memory card/ stick. 

Does that mean I need to find out what kind of memory card he has in his digital camera so I get a compatible one?

Thanks
C


----------



## Aesop (16 Nov 2007)

No not really. Chances are your Dad will be selecting his favorite photo's from a collection somewhere that he accesses via a PC. You can easily buy a cheap card reader which will allow him to put these photo's on a card compatible with his new photo frame. If your Dad has lots of one particular memory card lying around then he might have a preference but otherwise I doubt it would be an issue. Maybe ask him?


----------



## Carmel (16 Nov 2007)

Hi Aesop

Thanks for your reply. I'm afraid I don't know what a card reader is, how does it work?

I would like it to be a surprise so I don't want to ask him.

thanks again

C


----------



## Aesop (16 Nov 2007)

A card reader is simply a device that connects to your PC (usually via USB) and you can put almost any kind of memory card into it. You can then read (and write) to the card via your PC. You can buy them in virtually any shop selling PC equipment and they are cheap (~10-15 Euro).

Buy your frame first and if your Dad can't use it then you can always get him the card reader after (some laptops/PC's have card readers built into them).


----------



## Ash (13 May 2008)

I'm interested now in getting a digital photo frame to give as a gift.
I didn't know very much about them to start with but I've learned the basics online.
It was informative to read this thread which goes back to 2005 and note the price falling.
Now I wonder if anyone knows of any good value deals available at the moment, preferably in the shops as I would need the gift in about 10 days.
If anyone has spotted any good photo frame deals, I'd be very happy to hear about it.
Many thanks as always.


----------



## rgfuller (13 May 2008)

Argos have a discounted photo frame in their special offers at the moment.



Agfa Photo 7 inch Digital Photo Frame. Was €150, now €75

3 interchangeable frames - aluminium, black, white.

Slideshow, rotate, portrait and landscape.
Compatible with Windows 2000, XP and Vista.
Compatible with SD, MMC, XD, MS, USB.
Screen resolution 480 x 234.


----------



## Ash (14 May 2008)

rgfuller - much appreciated.
That looks very interesting.  Might pick one up at the weekend.
Thank you for taking the time and pointing that out.


----------



## rgfuller (14 May 2008)

Here is another one (if you're near dublin), also powercity have a couple at the €100 pricemark.

http://maxburns.ie/start/photo-frames/peak-7-digital-photoframe-black.html
*Peak 7" Digital Photoframe Black *

*Price: **€69.00* (including 21 % tax)
Our SKU: *111847*

1. Product Grouphoto Frame 
2. ManufacturerEAK 
3. Product NameEAK 7" DIGITAL PHOTOFRAME 284784FDPK BLK RET 
4. Web Address:[broken link removed] 
5. Model Number:284784FDPK 
6. Package Type:Retail 
7. Warranty:1 Year 
8. Type Digital Photoframe 
9. Video Format: a. JPEG b. AVI 
10. External Memory Type 1: a. SD b. MMC c. MS d. MS Pro 
11. Remote:Infra-red 
12. Display Type:7.0" TFT Colour LCD (480x234) 
13. Speaker:Built-in 
14. Interface:Mini-USB2.0 
15. Mainsower Adapter 
16. Width:235mm 17. Height:160mm 18. Depth:32mm 
19. Weight:600g 
20. Special Features: a. Single Photo Display, Slideshow and Movie (Motion JPEG AVI) b. Photo Rotation and Zoom in/out with Adjustable Brightness c. Alarm / Clock and Calendar Modes Available d. Infrared Remote Control and Button Control on Frame 
21. Package Contents: a. Users Manual b. Stand c. USB Lead d. Power Adapter e. Infra-red Remote Control


----------



## Ash (15 May 2008)

rgfuller,  thanks for the second piece of information.

The frame from maxburns.ie lists a speaker and movie function but I couldn't find any reference to a speaker or movie function being on the one from argos.ie.  
Do you happen to know if the argos one has these facilities?  Maybe all frames do?
Getting to an argos shop would be handier for me at the weekend.
Appreciate your help rg.


----------



## rgfuller (16 May 2008)

I'd say, as the description on the Argos one doesn't state it, it doesn't have the capability to play video. 

Newer models seem to provide more functionality, so I'd say the Argos one is probably older stock - hence the discount.

The Maxburn's one is a lesser known brand too (Peak vs Agfa).

Past experience of devices which play video clips, be they mp4 players or software based players would lead me to think that for a picture display it's more of a gimmick and that any AVI you have already may or may not work properly, which would lead to the hassle of converting video clips to the correct or compatible format. Some digital cameras record movies in .mov format, which would also have to be converted, it's a lot of hassle. 

So, in my opinion, it would depend on how technical the person you are buying the present for as to how useful the video playback mode would be.


----------



## Ash (16 May 2008)

I notice the Argos one did not fall under their 30 return policy so it would be difficult to change if it wasn't what one expected.  
However, I take on board what you're saying about the finicky elements of video clips and compatability, etc.
I'll keep looking and I really do appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge on this.


----------



## Ash (18 May 2008)

I found this similar size digital photo frame newly listed on 7dayshop.com for £45 sterling (plus p+p) which has more information regarding speakers, video files, etc.  I also like the thin white border between the photo and the black frame.

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=104146


7dayshop.com LCD Digital Photo Frame - 7" Inch Version 
The price shown INCLUDES UK VAT

7dayshop Price £59.99
Special Price £44.99
UK RRP £69.99
Your Saving £25.00  inc. UK VAT

STOCK : PLENTY 

This product was listed on  Friday 16 May, 2008.  

Superb 7dayshop.com value on this superb compact digital photo frame. Offers very good clarity and resolution. Frame has a black front with thin white outer edge. Top quality high resolution screen. LCD itself measures W15.3 x H8.6 cm and the overall frame size measures approx. W22.5 x H16cm. 

Displays photographs, Plays MP3, MP4 and also Video Files 
Use with SD, MMC, Memory Stick memory cards 
Reads pictures directly from memory cards - no PC required 
Built in speaker 
Auto slide show with multi transitional effects. 
Unit may be wall hung and is supplied with bracket for desktop/shelf use. Mains adapter (UK plug fitted) included, also a TV out connection lead is included. 
This unit is also supplied with a fully featured FREE remote control !


----------



## rgfuller (19 May 2008)

If you look at the picture the white border is on the outer edge of the frame, what looks white between the screen/black border is actually a 'reflective' effect.

You originally stated you were looking for something in shops - due to your 10 day limit! There are lots of on-line offers from the likes of:

dabs.ie -  

expansis.ie - 

pixmania.com -


----------

